# 함을



## Meyna

The sentence below contains the word: 함.
What does it mean? Because I searched all over Google but ended up more baffled!

이 코러나는 내가 건강을 더 잘 챙겨야함을 깨닫게 해줬어요


----------



## crow703

Meyna said:


> The sentence below contains the word: 함.
> What does it mean? Because I searched all over Google but ended up more baffled!
> 
> 이 코러나는 내가 건강을 더 잘 챙겨야함을 깨닫게 해줬어요


You can take '함' as the noun form of the verb '하다'(do).
내가 ...을 챙겨야 하다 = I have to take care of ...
내가 ...을 챙겨야함 = that I have to take care of ...' or 'me having to take care of my health'
The literal translation will be like 
'This Corona made me realize that I have to take care of my health more.'
'This Corona made me realize me having to take care of my health.'
I'm not a Korean language teaching expert, so I can't be certain about my explanation, though.


----------



## Meyna

crow703 said:


> You can take '함' as the noun form of the verb '하다'(do).
> 내가 ...을 챙겨야 하다 = I have to take care of ...
> 내가 ...을 챙겨야함 = that I have to take care of ...' or 'me having to take care of my health'
> The literal translation will be like
> 'This Corona made me realize that I have to take care of my health more.'
> 'This Corona made me realize me having to take care of my health.'
> I'm not a Korean language teaching expert, so I can't be certain about my explanation, though.


Thank u soooo much!!!! 너무 감사합니다!!!


----------

